# GF vs RGP



## Eaheisler (Apr 21, 2013)

I was under the impression that "Gold Fill" was solid all the way through while the "Rolled Gold Plate" is an item that is wrapped in gold. 
It would sure help me out in my recovery effort.


----------



## philddreamer (Apr 21, 2013)

I found some onformation at this e-bay site:
http://stores.ebay.com/timesofplentyvintagewatchbands/pages/about-the-timesofplenty-bands

"•Gold Filled: Most commonly marked GF, gold filled is a mechanical process where a layer of gold is bonded through pressure to another metal. The result is a very durable finish that won't flake, rub off, or tarnish, and with reasonable care will last a lifetime or more. The gold content is marked with the karat, and as a fraction or ratio: 1/20 being the most common and lowest gold content that can be called gold filled. The lower the second number in the fraction, the more gold is contained in the piece. For example, "1/10 12 k G.F." means the gold layer is 12 karat gold and comprises 1/10th of the total weight of the item. The most common content and ration is 1/20 10K: the gold layer is 10 karat gold and comprises 1/20th of the total weight of the item.

Rolled Gold Plate: Marked as RGP, rolled gold plate uses the same mechanical bonding process with a layer of gold, but the thickness is less than 1/20. Often maligned, this is a very durable finish. Many vintage watches were finished in this process, and you'll find that a good number have lasted many decades and still show well. The most common karat and thickness is 1/40 10k, but you will find higher karat content and 1/30 thickness, too. To sum up RGP: a thinner layer of gold than GF, but far superior to "flash" or electroplate."

Hope it helps.
Phil


----------



## Eaheisler (Apr 21, 2013)

Also, I know that GF has to have a % regulated but, is it the same with rolled gold?


----------



## Palladium (Apr 22, 2013)

This will describe the laws that govern what you are asking.


----------

